# weighing a reluctent parrot



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Since Basil arrived with us in june he has put on some weight.. Thats not a bad thing because he was just a bit of fluff and bone..

Now I know an CAG should weigh roughly between 400 and 500 gr..So with that in mind I bought a small digital weighing scales... Its just a flat plate with a display at one end..

Any thoughts on tempting him to get on it? I should add I dont handle him yet..He has past issues with women and Im still gaining trust so it will be OH who has to do this..

My thought is to ask him to step up and then having laid a sheet of paper over the scale (new things freak him) ask him to step down onto the paper...
Voila we get a reading.. Somehow I just dont think it will be that simple so, any tips?


----------



## Ozcat (Sep 1, 2011)

For my lorikeets I use a home made perch on a little stand that they are used to and like to sit on. I place this on the scales and zero the scales, then they just hop on to the perch. When I worked at an avian vet's we used a T-stand, same sort of idea. It was a T shaped wooden stand with a sturdy base that you would place on the scales first. Some birds really don't like stepping onto the flat scale surface, they just feel safer on a perch. Hope that helps!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks ...he likes ripping paper which is why I thought of paper but if he doesnt like that I will try the T stand idea..


----------

